# cjc 1295 dac.



## Legion (Feb 12, 2015)

i have been reading about cjc 1295 on the forum. but i can't seem to find layman's terms to what it does. i understand dac. but what cjc really does... i've read it so much i damn near have the chemical make-up of memorized. lol but exactly what does it do?? is it a fat burner? does it help with muscle growth?? I was told to use it till i dropped below 20% bf. now, i'm at 19.1% natural. i wanna try a months cycle, to see what it will do. or, since i'm below 20% should i start a deca and test cycle??


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 12, 2015)

Use the "sponsers" page here for peptides, the web is full of info. on what it  does.  basically cdc1295 w/dac is a long acting pep. dosed 1 x week.,to help release your bodies own GH, and you can combine with GHRP and other pep's, dig a little deeper and you will find all you need.


----------



## Legion (Mar 8, 2015)

ok, i'm not sure what to do...i was reading one site that says to delude with sterile water and another site says inject it.....what should i do??


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's an alternative to hgh.  It's, effects will be similar,  just less pronounced as hgh is dose dependent and dac has a ceiling based on each individuals ability to produce gh.  Whoever told you to only use it above 20% be clearly had no idea what he was talking about.  If anything  wild suggest the opposite.  Those are the easy pounds to get rid of,  plus when your that fat,  is hard to tell you lost 4% bf  but 12% to 8% is huge.  It also helps with recovery,  skin,  and an aid in building lean muscle mass.  It does have to be reconstituted.


----------



## Legion (Mar 9, 2015)

i have a weigh in on the 10th. and my last weigh in i was at 19.1% bf. i'm not sure how to reconstitute it. is it like a 1 to 1 thing? say 1 ml of dac to 1 ml of sterile water???


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 9, 2015)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 10, 2015)

Legion said:


> i have been reading about cjc 1295 on the forum. but i can't seem to find layman's terms to what it does. i understand dac. but what cjc really does... i've read it so much i damn near have the chemical make-up of memorized. lol but exactly what does it do?? is it a fat burner? does it help with muscle growth?? I was told to use it till i dropped below 20% bf. now, i'm at 19.1% natural. i wanna try a months cycle, to see what it will do. or, since i'm below 20% should i start a deca and test cycle??



Just incase you get anything from it I wrote this on cjc-dac ages ago...
*
CJC-1295 DAC*

CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) with Drug Affinity Complex (DAC) and stimulates growth hormone release from the pituitary. CJC-1295 DAC's interesting point is a result of the addition of DAC which lengthens the drugs active life. The DAC makes the drug a long-acting version of GHRH with an extended half life of approximately 8 days. For research purposes it can be used much more conveniently then other GHRH's. Therefore only 1 or 2 weekly injections are needed for constant elevated levels of HGH and IGF-1 in the research subject.

Researchers get all the same benefits of other short acting GHRH's and HGH but in a much more convenient manner. HGH may cause bigger spikes in GH but with CJC-1295 DAC you get continuous surges in GH throughout the day and elevated IGF-1 levels lasting for up to 28 days post injection. Teichman SL et al. (2006) displayed after multiple CJC-1295 doses, mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days. Interestingly they shown after a single injection of CJC-1295 DAC, there were dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2 to 10 fold for 6 days. In addition to increases in mean plasma IGF-I concentrations by 1.5 to 3 fold for 9–11 days. 

Numerous studies I have read on this peptide continually display it's incredible ability to increase GH and IGF-1. It's a very interesting peptide for all researchers due to it's possible medical benefits. Short-term GHRH infusions enhance GH pulsatility and increase IGF-I, but the short life GHRH's have limited therapeutic use. Ionescu M et al. (2006) also shown CJC-1295 DAC increasing trough and mean GH secretion and IGF-I production with preserved GH pulsatility. The long acting nature of this peptide opens the door to many possibilities in the medical field. Moreover no serious adverse reactions have been reported in my own or any of the studies I have read. This would lead me to believe this is a safe peptide for research purposes and carries no risks. The only side effect I have come across in the studies published is a strong head rush experienced by patients after injection. 

Research has shown CJC-1295 DAC stimulates slow wave sleep (SWS). SWS is a deep sleep and consists of stages 3 and 4 of non-rapid eye movement. These stages are the ones most important to the bodies repair and recovery. They are also important to consolidate new memories.

The advantage of using CJC-1295 DAC over actual HGH injections is that the later shuts down the body's own natural production of GH. CJC-1295- DAC only stimulates the bodies own GH production so the body will not struggle to produce it's own GH after usage. In the long run I feel future studies will highlight the importance of this in relation to health. Moreover on the black market good GH is getting near on impossible to find on a consistent basis.

To make the most of CJC-1295 DAC during research experiments, somatostatin needs to be controlled as it inhibits GH release. The best way to do this is using a compound known as an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor. From reading various research studies I would recommend Huperzine-A. This is being used by many researchers to boost the effectiveness of CJC-1295-DAC. Many researchers also add Green tea to their protocol as the ECGC's in green tea increase the inhibitory effectiveness of Huperzine-A a on acetylcholineesterase. Zhang L et al. (2009) investigated EGCG's enhancement effect of Huperzine A on inhibiting acetylcholinesterase (AChE). The inhibitory effect of huperzine A on acetylcholinesterase is quite weak in the whole phase. EGCG hardly inhibits the AChE activity within the range 10-300 mg/kg. However, upon addition of EGCG to the huperzine A groups, a remarkably enhanced inhibitory effect was observed. Although I must add I have taken CJC-DAC alone a few times and the results were fantastic every time.

If a researcher was solely concerned with increasing a patients GH and IGF-1 levels I would recommend including a GHRP to the CJC-1295 DAC. For the highest spike in GH I would utilize GHRP-2 in addition with an acetylcholineesterase inhibitor. One researcher took the advice about inhibiting acetylcholinesterase during a research study of his own. CJC-1295 DAC was used at 3mg per week combined with ghrp2 at 100mcg 4 times per day. He also used the short acting CJC-1295 during his study. His serum gh was 48 and IGF-1 tested at 390. These sort of numbers display the power of these GHRH and GHRP's combined.

I have conducted my own research using CJC-1295 DAC and can safely state it is the most effective peptide I have observed so far. Even as little as 2mg weekly with no added GHRP brings about significant fatloss, improved sleep, better skin and general mood lift to my research subject. However for the best bang for your buck I highly recommend adding in ghrp-2. Other GHRP's are fantastic but I generally feel GHRP-2 is most effective. In conclusion CJC-1295 DAC seems to be a very safe and extremely effective peptide. It's long active length provides numerous benefits over other GHRH's. I have observed no bad side effects and look forward to seeing many future studies showing the benefits I have seen it bring. 

*References*

1. Teichman SL, Neale A, Lawrence B, Gagnon C, Castaigne JP, Frohman LA (2006) Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults. PMID: 16352683 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
2. Ionescu M, Frohman LA (2006) Pulsatile secretion of growth hormone (GH) persists during continuous stimulation by CJC-1295, a long-acting GH-releasing hormone analog. PMID: 17018654 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
3. Zhang L, Cao H, Wen J, Xu M (2009) Green tea polyphenol (-)-epigallocatechin-3-gallate enhances the inhibitory effect of huperzine A on acetylcholinesterase by increasing the affinity with serum albumin. PMID: 19622237 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE].


----------



## Legion (Mar 10, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just incase you get anything from it I wrote this on cjc-dac ages ago...
> *
> CJC-1295 DAC*
> 
> ...



thanks, i've read this about three or four times. trying to understand. i have read many online articles, that helped me to better understand what it is. and what it does.


----------



## Legion (Mar 10, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Peptide Calculator | Reconstitution Calculator



I hate being new to this. on the link, the first step, the syringe volume only goes up to 1 ml. my syringes go up to 3 ml...what do i do with this???


----------



## BigBob (Mar 10, 2015)

Legion said:


> I hate being new to this. on the link, the first step, the syringe volume only goes up to 1 ml. my syringes go up to 3 ml...what do i do with this???


You need some 1ml insulin syringes.


----------



## Legion (Mar 12, 2015)

it arrived today. it is in the bottle in powder from. do i just fill the bottles with sterile water...and shake well. lol


----------



## Legion (Mar 12, 2015)

BigBob said:


> You need some 1ml insulin syringes.



gonna look for those now.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2015)

Legion said:


> it arrived today. it is in the bottle in powder from. do i just fill the bottles with sterile water...and shake well. lol



How many MG in the vial?


----------



## Legion (Mar 12, 2015)

magnus82 said:


> how many mg in the vial?



5mg


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2015)

OK,  add 2.5ml bac water to the vial to reconstitute.  Gently swirl the bottle, DO NOT SHAKE.  This gives you 20mcg/iu. This should be all you need to find your required dose. If not you can use the peptide calculator I posted earlier.


----------



## Legion (Mar 12, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> OK,  add 2.5ml bac water to the vial to reconstitute.  Gently swirl the bottle, DO NOT SHAKE.  This gives you 20mcg/iu. This should be all you need to find your required dose. If not you can use the peptide calculator I posted earlier.



thanks a lot bro. now gotta find water. lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 13, 2015)

How many bottles did you get? What dose are you planning to use? I would put it far less than 2.5ml water (get bac water) in the 5mg cjc-dac vial. If you are planning to dose ed then use lots of water but otherwise much less.


----------



## Legion (Mar 14, 2015)

took my first shot about 5 min ago. i'm starting to sweat, my body is getting hot. probably just nerves, since this is my first time.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Mar 14, 2015)

The heat is normal.   Tends to go away or reduce in intensity.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Legion said:


> took my first shot about 5 min ago. i'm starting to sweat, my body is getting hot. probably just nerves, since this is my first time.



Flushing is normal,  almost like niacin.  How much did you take?


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 14, 2015)

Is flushing normal with CJC w/o dac?  I know that alot pep's will cause a reactions such as flushing and nauesea.  If you are unaware of the sides and unprepared for them it can cause some concern/panic which can makes things worse.....


----------



## Legion (Mar 14, 2015)

took 1 ml. just to be sure, when it comes to measure of water, 1 ml and 1mg are the same right??


----------



## Legion (Mar 14, 2015)

with the overheating i'm ok. not my first time to do that. lol so i knew what to expect. what did catch me off guard was, i was ready to go back to sleep..
but i fought through it. i feel great now!!!!!


----------



## Legion (Mar 14, 2015)

and MY ASS CHEEK IS SORE!!!! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Legion said:


> took 1 ml. just to be sure, when it comes to measure of water, 1 ml and 1mg are the same right??



No!  MG is a unit of weight and ml is a  of volume.


----------



## Legion (Mar 15, 2015)

don't believe these fools. metric system was designed for water measures. the meter was invented for sailing distance on the earth. it comes out evenly from pole to pole. then they took a cubic centimeter of water, and that volume became a mililiter. then they weighed that same mililiter of water, and that became the gram. so, yes, a gram is equal to a mililiter, when measuring water"
ume.
This is why I asked.
I am quoting/copy and pasting this. So these are not my words. Lol. "


----------



## Legion (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry, that last quote got bundled into one quote. There is suppose to be two quotes there. Magnus82's quote then another quote from answer.com.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 15, 2015)

Who told you this?  Yes 1ml of water at 4°C weighs 1g, but is completely irrelevant here.  Had this been slin, dnp,  or even clen,  he could have easily killed you!


----------



## Cerberus777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Legion,  Dac is one of those things that the more you take the better it gets.   PLEASE don't mess with other things until you've figured it out.

It's better to ask questions, and wait to trust the answer that gives a sound reason.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you being serious? You injected it into your arse? So you done 1ml but how many ml did you put in the vial? I am guessing 1ml so you done the entire 5mg in one go? Well regardless it sounds like you have good cjc-dac.


----------



## Legion (Mar 16, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Are you being serious? You injected it into your arse? So you done 1ml but how many ml did you put in the vial? I am guessing 1ml so you done the entire 5mg in one go? Well regardless it sounds like you have good cjc-dac.



no i put 5ml in the vile. i'm doing 1 ml every 5 days.


----------



## Legion (Mar 16, 2015)

i was also reading that the "arse" is a good spot to inject. but if you want the cjc to focus more on the fat to inject it in fat deposits..like the stomach. anyone ever heard of this??


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 16, 2015)

First,  dac has a long half life and is systematic.  You won't see any spot reducing effects.  
Second,  shoot subq,  preferably the stomach or love handles. 
Third,  how did you get 5 ml in that vial.  Unless your source has larger vials or you transferred it to a larger one,  the most I can get in one is 3.5 ml, 4ml tops.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Legion said:


> it arrived today. it is in the bottle in powder from. do i just fill the bottles with sterile water...and shake well. lol



Never shake up peptide vials. First remove the vacuum in the vial by inserting a slin pin with the plunger removed. Next slowly drip 1cc of bacteriostatic water into the vial along the edge of the glass. Slowly swirl the vial until the powder goes fully into solution. Keep refrigerated at all times. It's just like HGH.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> First,  day has a long half life and is systematic.  You won't see any spot reducing effects.
> Second,  shoot subq,  preferably the stomach or love handles.
> Third,  how did you get 5 ml in that vial.  Unless your source has larger vials or you transferred it to a larger one,  the most I can get in one is 3.5 ml, 4ml tops.



x2

I have never come across 5ml peptide vials.


----------



## Legion (Mar 16, 2015)

idk then. i have 3 ml syringes. i filled one all the way up pumped it in, then filled it to 2 ml and put it in...it took it all the way to the brim.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2015)

Legion said:


> idk then. i have 3 ml syringes. i filled one all the way up pumped it in, then filled it to 2 ml and put it in...it took it all the way to the brim.



Did you get your cjc-dac from a board sponsor?

So now you have 4ml cjc-dac left. Seriously you are gonna have to put it back in your arse cos that 4ml is not gonna go into your stomach


----------



## Legion (Mar 18, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Did you get your cjc-dac from a board sponsor?
> 
> So now you have 4ml cjc-dac left. Seriously you are gonna have to put it back in your arse cos that 4ml is not gonna go into your stomach



ya i got it from a sponsor. at 1 ml a time it will go into my stomach. if i switch left and right.


----------



## Legion (Mar 19, 2015)

took my second shot today. put it in my stomach fat. so far with both shots, about 10 min later, i get crazy hungry.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Legion said:


> took my second shot today. put it in my stomach fat. so far with both shots, about 10 min later, i get crazy hungry.



GHRP6 is the one that makes me want to eat everything in site.
With cjcDAC I add 1ml bac water to the 5mg vial and inject  the whole vial once a week in my hip about two inches below my waistline under the skin. I hate ab injects due to visible swelling that blurs definition.


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 23, 2015)

Just trying to better understand this:

With cjcDAC I add 1ml bac water to the 5mg vial and inject the whole vial once a week in my hip about two inches below my waistline under the skin. I hate ab injects due to visible swelling that blurs definition.

So that is 500mcg a week you are injecting given  1ml?
If I wanted 250 mcg I would inject .5 ml or 125mcg would be .25ml? Is that correct. 

What is normal dosing like? Does it increase by week and how long can you stay on for?


----------



## psych (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah im looking at this too. I heard this is great with mk677. Also that it helps with the bloat.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Just trying to better understand this:
> 
> With cjcDAC I add 1ml bac water to the 5mg vial and inject the whole vial once a week in my hip about two inches below my waistline under the skin. I hate ab injects due to visible swelling that blurs definition.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't put 1ml in in if you are gonna take 5mg per week. If you are going to use 5mg per week put in 0.6ml bac water and inject 0.3ml twice weekly (Mon and Thurs for example).

I am fine with larger GHRH (cjc-dac) shots but many can't handle them. 2.5mg is still a big shot so go with that. You can inject it once weekly due to it's long half life but go with twice.

Once you first mix the cjc-dac with bac water wait a few hours before injecting to let it mix. Never shake the vial but a gentle swirl is fine.

I am fine with the ab injects but you can do it sub-q closer to the hip if you want.

Your maths is way off but if you are gonna do 5mg per week it's easy... just add water and inject half of it twice weekly (no more than 0.5ml solution per inj though).

Normal dosing is 2.5mg per week and over. Some guys take less and others take huge amounts. You will see great results with 2.5mg but it really comes to life at 5mg per week. I would run it for up to 12 weeks. I know you have 6 vials so you could do 12 weeks at 2.5mg or 6 weeks at 5mg. You could also start at 2.5mg and taper up through the weeks. If it were me I would do 5mg per week for 6 weeks.


----------



## Lanbro (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks..I will need to use the Pep calculator.  I actually want to be conservative and do 200 DAC and 100 GHRP 2 a week.  

Also, do you think it is better to use during PCT or with a cycle (Going to add in MK-677 too)?


I feel like a noob with PEPS...pretty frustrating.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Thanks..I will need to use the Pep calculator.  I actually want to be conservative and do 200 DAC and 100 GHRP 2 a week.
> 
> Also, do you think it is better to use during PCT or with a cycle (Going to add in MK-677 too)?
> 
> ...



 200 DAC and 100 GHRP 2 a week?


----------



## Lanbro (Apr 2, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> 200 DAC and 100 GHRP 2 a week?



Not too sure how much yet. I think 250 mcg stepping up to 500 around week 5 like Elvia suggested. I will run GhRP 2 twice a day.....say 100 each???? 


What do u suggest?

I also get my bloods back with very low test numbers....I will end on TRT. Not sure if that changes any of the pep advice.

I plan on blast and cruise. Initially 500 of Test E a week for 16 weeks then 150 a week when I cruise. 

I am open to all suggestions


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 2, 2015)

The way I am running my cjc w dac and ghrp2 right now is:

ghrp2- upon waking and at bedtime- 125mcg per dose, for a 250mcg total per day dose
cjc with dac- 500mcg taken twice a week, for a 1000mcg a week total dose

I think it am dosing in the light/moderate range.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Legion (May 24, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Flushing is normal,  almost like niacin.  How much did you take?



sorry, i didn't get back to your reply..i've been doing 1ml every 6 days for the past 3 months.. i think i'm gonna up it by .5 ml. not sure if 1ml is doing it.


----------



## Legion (May 24, 2015)

not sure how my post ^ got put in here......???


----------



## Legion (May 24, 2015)

sorry didn't get back to you. i've been taking 1ml for about 3 months now. i'm gonna up it .5ml. not sure 1ml is doing much if anything at all.


----------



## Legion (May 24, 2015)

what the f!!


----------



## Legion (May 28, 2015)

if i'm filling my vile full of bac with 5mg dac and taking 1-1.5 ml every 6 days, i'm really not getting much per dose am i??


----------



## Magnus82 (May 28, 2015)

?????  Your just filling it up and not measuring?!?!  How do you even know how much your getting?  You need to measure your bac water so you can accurately dose it


----------



## Magnus82 (May 28, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> OK,  add 2.5ml bac water to the vial to reconstitute.  Gently swirl the bottle, DO NOT SHAKE.  This gives you 20mcg/iu. This should be all you need to find your required dose. If not you can use the peptide calculator I posted earlier.



I laid it out for you earlier in your thread.


----------



## Legion (May 29, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I laid it out for you earlier in your thread.



yes, i know. but i was trying to get one bottle to last a month. if i fill with 2.5 ml i could just use 1 ml, thus giving me a higher dose?


----------



## Legion (May 29, 2015)

and gradually up the dose as i get a fill for it?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 29, 2015)

I guess I don't understand.  It doesn't matter how much bac water you put in,  you can still divide it to last a month.  2.5ml is 62.5ius/wk. 2ml is 50ius/wk. 1ml is 25ius/wk. All these give you the same amount of dac,  1.75mg/wk.  Does this make sense?


----------



## Legion (May 29, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I guess I don't understand.  It doesn't matter how much bac water you put in,  you can still divide it to last a month.  2.5ml is 62.5ius/wk. 2ml is 50ius/wk. 1ml is 25ius/wk. All these give you the same amount of dac,  1.75mg/wk.  Does this make sense?



ya it does, when i got my syringes, i ended up getting 3 ml so i have to base everything off ml this time around. lol


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 4, 2015)

One of these days I'd like to try running 10mg cjcDAC per week and get serum igf1 tested after a couple months. I've seen test scores in the 400's at this dose.


----------

